# Buy your Burghley tickets TODAY!!! :-)



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If are NOT a TTOC member but would like to join and buy your ticket to Burghley, go to http://www.ttoc.co.uk.
Also see http://www.ttoc.co.uk/documents/burghley.htm

If you ARE a TTOC member and would like to now buy your Burghley ticket, follow the instructions below!

We have had quite a few requests to buy Burghley tickets by those *new TTOC members* who had for one reason or another not bought their Burghley ticket when they took out a subscription. So if you fall into this category, read on.....

Shash is updating the TTOC website to allow this to happen, but with all technical things, it may take a while to modify and test.

Until we can do this on-line/via the site, if you want buy you tickets (as an "EXISTING" TTOC member) you can do one of 3 things.

1) Send a cheque payable to the TT Owners Club, addressed to The TT Owners Club, PO Box 431, Huntingdon, Cambs, PE29 6WQ, United Kingdom. Price = Â£16. Please write your reference number or your full name and address on the reverse of the cheque. Also please send an email to [email protected], letting us know what you have done!

2) Do a bank transfer for Â£16 to the following account. Natwest, sort code 60-11-30, account 21003483. Please enter your reference number in the reference field and / or your postcode. Also please send an email to [email protected], letting us know what you have done!

3) Use Paypal. Go to http://www.paypal.com and make your payment for Â£16 to [email protected]. Please enter your reference number in the reference field and / or your postcode. Also please send an email to [email protected], letting us know what you have done!

Oh and don't forget to book your accomodation for the Saturday night and find out who'd organising a cruise to Burghley on either the Saturday or Sunday morning!


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

bought..........see you there!

Might leave the car in "Nurburgring spec".......we'll see! ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

NuTTs, as you know I have paid and now recieved my ticket , with absoluTTe , thanks.

My cleaner has kindly thrown out the sheet with the ticket on so I am gonna have to BLAG my way in , who is on the gate Mark ? Will you be wearing the white coat and NCP hat ?


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

John

There will be a list on the gate, so I'm sure that they'll let you in


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cheers Graeme, thanks for the prompt response, see you there. John


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> There will be a list on the gate, so I'm sure that they'll let you in Â


Lets face it! it's not asif we aint going to reconise him or his car :-/

Brief discription for the man on the gate
Middleaged man
Leather Jacket 
Driving gloves 
Drainpipe jeans(normally black) 
and car covered in tastefull stickers  ;D
Jonah


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Complete with PHOTOCOPIED Ticket from a fellow Forum Poster ! (Thanks !) :


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Ticket or not.... we will still be checking names against the master list of who's paid : :

;D ;D ;D ;D


----------

